# Sodium Percarbonate



## jameson (17/10/11)

Hi all I have been on the look out for sodium percarbonate can't find any place round Brisbane. The only place on line is from China min 2 ton. Does any one know the shipping laws with chemicals? It would be a great bulk buy. Or any help on where to buy some.


----------



## brocky_555 (17/10/11)

Marks Home Brew sells it in bulk just give him a call. No affiliation etc just bought from him before


----------



## DU99 (17/10/11)

Can Get from HEREand also here


----------



## Bribie G (17/10/11)

Ring these Guys at Redcliffe (Clontarf) industrial Estate 

Sampson Chemical Products 
29 Huntington Street, Clontarf QLD 4019 
(07) 3283 4511

I'm pretty sure that's where Sully got the last BB lot from. About $90 for a sack at that time, not sure if 20 or 25 kilos


----------



## Bribie G (17/10/11)

Post the results if you can get some, you might get a few guys in with you (I'd be up for half a sack)


----------



## mfeighan (17/10/11)

anyone know where to get it in perth? i tried perth scientific and they almost ripped me a new one


----------



## Hippy (17/10/11)

Beerbelly sell it by the kilo via mail order Mikey. Thats where I've been getting it


----------



## jameson (17/10/11)

Bribie G said:


> Ring these Guys at Redcliffe (Clontarf) industrial Estate
> 
> Sampson Chemical Products
> 29 Huntington Street, Clontarf QLD 4019
> ...


----------



## RdeVjun (17/10/11)

Err, pardon me for asking what might seem to be a bone question. Are you after 'pure' perc? If the answer is "no, I'm just looking to soak my bottles and brewing gear.", then why not get some napisan/ generic alternatives from the supermarket/ chemist warehouse like the rest of us? They're usually 30- odd% perc, seems to work fine for me.


----------



## jameson (17/10/11)

Been using the aldi stuff my self but am finding i need to use 3+ cap fulls for a fermenter. It worked good on my new kegs but on my fermenter there is a yeast smell. I know that Sodium per is 100% green and won't hurt my trees so I want to stick with it. Plus i looking at saving a dollar.


----------



## Sammus (17/10/11)

go through the yellow pages and start calling cleaning supply companies. I did that and ended up getting a 25kg bag for $60 from a mob in newcastle.


----------



## Kieren (17/10/11)

RdeVjun said:


> Err, pardon me for asking what might seem to be a bone question. Are you after 'pure' perc? If the answer is "no, I'm just looking to soak my bottles and brewing gear.", then why not get some napisan/ generic alternatives from the supermarket/ chemist warehouse like the rest of us? They're usually 30- odd% perc, seems to work fine for me.



For the pure stuff you need to ask the columbians


----------



## mkj (17/10/11)

Mikey said:


> anyone know where to get it in perth? i tried perth scientific and they almost ripped me a new one


Brewmart in Bayswater sell it, not sure if you're after greater-than-retail quantities/pricing.


----------



## Aces High (17/10/11)

Mikey said:


> anyone know where to get it in perth? i tried perth scientific and they almost ripped me a new one



Just go to your local IGA and find the cheap non scented no brand nappysan copy. The cheapest one they had contained the most sodium Percarbonate, go figure


----------



## krusty_oz (17/10/11)

DU99 said:


> Can Get from HEREand also here



Vinvicta also do 1kg bags of polyclar vt for $57 (or $34 for the chinese one but its a finer powder so it takes longer to settle).


----------



## brendanos (18/10/11)

I found that Redox had the best price a few years ago. A single bag (25kg) was about $3.30/kg + GST but i bought a few bags to share with my club and it came down to $2.20 + GST.

They are in Perth, Adelaide, Sydney, Melbourne & Brisbane.

http://www.redox.com/Contact/


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (18/10/11)

I used to buy, use and recommend the cheapest unscented nappy soaker that could be found.

Then I bought a tub of PBW and fell in love - except for the price.

Then (on another day) I was persuaded to buy a kilo bag of sodium percarbonate from a HBS (G&G) and have never looked back. Others have spoken about nappy soakers, which all have 30-40% or thereabouts percarbonate. You're paying for fillers, detergents and stuff. I've lost my appetite for fillers...

I find that the HBS stuff rinses off easier than the nappy soakers, so it is easier to avoid any lingering aftertaste.

I would now recommend the HBS percarbonate for the majority of cleaning duties unless you're looking to clean aluminum and like to soak and don't like pitted metal finishes.


----------



## Paul H (18/10/11)

SpillsMostOfIt said:


> I've lost my appetite for fillers...
> 
> I find that the HBS stuff rinses off easier than the nappy soakers, so it is easier to avoid any lingering aftertaste.



You're not supposed to drink the stuff :huh: 

:icon_cheers: 

Paul


----------



## mfeighan (18/10/11)

brendanos said:


> I found that Redox had the best price a few years ago. A single bag (25kg) was about $3.30/kg + GST but i bought a few bags to share with my club and it came down to $2.20 + GST.
> 
> They are in Perth, Adelaide, Sydney, Melbourne & Brisbane.
> 
> http://www.redox.com/Contact/



thanks man, i will give them a try


----------



## brendanos (18/10/11)

If you want to concoct something similar to PBW (more effective than straight Oxyper) and feel like tracking down some more chemicals, the following will work much better:

60% Sodium Percarbonate 
30% Sodium Metasilicate 
10% Disodium Phosphate

Sodium Metasilicate increases its effectivity and prevents the corrosion of metals like copper and aluminum that strong alkaline solutions can cause.
Disodium Phosphate is an Anticaking agent. is used in various industrial cleaning products, working as a disinfectant, fungicide and sanitizer. It is also used as a corrosion inhibitor.

Metasilicate is approx $3.50 per KG
Disodium Phos (Dihydrate) is approx $7.50 per KG

So essentially you can make something very similar to PBW (if you have the buying power of a club/group) for about 1/10th of the price.


----------



## keifer33 (18/10/11)

If you get bulk Mikey id be happy to split some if you need.


----------



## Robbo2234 (18/10/11)

hmmm, if there was more disodium poshphate could you use this as a cleaner / sanitizer all in one package?


----------



## brendanos (18/10/11)

It will sanitise to a degree, but you still need to wash it off...


----------



## jameson (18/10/11)

Hi all just quick question coated or noncoated? Would use Google but busy at work in gas gate station so no phone. Think I got great deal on bulk  will post more details tonight.


----------



## jameson (18/10/11)

Hi had a good ring round this morning and the cheapest I could find was $58each for 10 or $41 for 20 the bags are 25 kg. It is coated sodium perc the uncoated cost more it has to come from Sydney. The only thing I see in difference is the coated stuff protects against warmth and damp? It says you can't pick up by car but ute is ok. My ute might struggle with 500 kgs. I like the thought of bulk buy and like the savings to be had. This will be the first one I will have even been involved in so bare with me. I am trust worthy and am a member of pubs so some people can vouch for me. I don't have anything to gain on this financially only the saving we all will share. I have sent message out to pubs about the bulk buy. I will have a read through bulk buy threads and see how it works and hopefully post there tomorrow. If anyone can help me drop me a message
Thanks Jameson


----------



## felten (18/10/11)

If you're not mixing it with sodium carbonate to act as a buffer for moisture absorption, then you will want the coated variety.


----------



## Aleosaurus cervisiae (19/10/11)

I've got young kids, what do you recommend for nappies?


----------



## DU99 (19/10/11)

Aldi Nappy Treatment


----------



## jameson (19/10/11)

Good morning all one thing that has been brought to me is that 25 kg is a big amount for one person. I have had a kind offer to split it up on the day of pick up. I was thinking the pal buckets would be good. But would put up price. Any thoughts? I am in gas gate station all day but will check phone smoko and lunch. Could people bring own vessel or or team up with a friend and split there own.
Thanks Jameson


----------



## DU99 (19/10/11)

Plastic ZIP bags..or Bags you can heat seal...


----------



## jameson (19/10/11)

DU99 said:


> Plastic ZIP bags..or Bags you can heat seal...



Lol hope the neighbours don't call the cops. Yea could bag half and leave half in the bag.


----------



## jameson (21/10/11)

Good day all. Does any one know of any of the mods on the forum? I have sent Dane a message about the bulk buy a few days ago but no reply as of yet. I would like to have this dun and dusted by next Saturday.
Thanks Jameson


----------



## jameson (3/11/11)

See bulk buy :icon_cheers:


----------

